# Very clean 521



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Greeting friends......Friday I picked up a couple of blowers from my friendly OPE repair shop. I usually check in there twice a month to take away their left behinds or "didn't want to spend the money to fixes".....one of which was a Toro 521. I asked the owner of the shop...what's wrong with it....he said "nothing". Well I took it home and he was right....nothing wrong with it. Very clean paint perfect, chrome like new...engine starts first pull...in general a sweet ride. So nice I was thinking of keeping it ..so I looked at it with the idea of doing an impeller mod......No word of a lie....there wasn't enough room between the impeller and the housing to put a business card! I've never seen a machine with this tight a tolerance. For some reason these machines don't bring any money on the used market...why I can't say....but I am totally impressed with the quality of this little engine that could!


----------



## eyebolt (Dec 15, 2016)

Cool, That's one sweet deal!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

a great deal on a fantastic machine, I have two and one has an impeller kit to deal with slush and wet heavy snow. wish they went just a little faster but reverse would be slower so I leave them alone where speed is concerned. both have armor skids and I added a taller chute to the kitted 521. been looking for another 521 seeing that I found another tall chute in the garage  oh, where are the pic's


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I got a Toro 521. Great machine . . . minimal gap between impeller and the housing . . . it does the work of bigger machines.

I see them on CL for $200 - $300 with no one biting. I think they don't command much on the used market because they are generally viewed as smaller and older. $150-175 for a near perfect one would be top dollar.

I keep mine as a spare and to loan out to neighbors when their machines crap out.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> oh, where are the pic's


ostpics:


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

I love my 521, never needed the impeller modification to throw slush either. Only thing that goes on these is the impeller shaft bearing. If you start hearing some loud growls when you engage the impeller, that's the bearing saying "change me!"


----------



## conwaylake (Feb 6, 2014)

Seems that the production years of Toro 521 (38052) ranged from approx. 1983 - 1995 .
I'm trying to find out if there are any significant differences over that run.
My mechanic says to look for machines before ~1989. 
I can only see that the panel decal is different. 


Yes lots of 521's on CL in MA and NH. My neighbor's 521 won't quit, vs my old Ariens ST824.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

conwaylake said:


> Seems that the production years of Toro 521 (38052) ranged from approx. 1983 - 1995 .
> I'm trying to find out if there are any significant differences over that run.
> My mechanic says to look for machines before ~1989.
> I can only see that the panel decal is different.
> ...


very early 521's have the levers under the handlebars, hard rubber tires, and thick metal short chutes. don't know when toro went to the taller chute or pneumatic tires or moved the levers above the handlebars. my '86 has hard rubber tires with the levers above the handlebars but still had the short chute, I changed it to the taller chute for a little extra throwing distance


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I was testing my little 521 and found a bad impeller brass gear in the box.....Ariensskid AKA Evan...came to my rescue with a new gear......as well as a couple of engines, tall Ariens chute ..etc......Thanks Evan!!!!!!


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Cranman: good deal to start, and great to get some help. Where are the pics ??


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

conwaylake said:


> Seems that the production years of Toro 521 (38052) ranged from approx. 1983 - 1995 .
> I'm trying to find out if there are any significant differences over that run.
> My mechanic says to look for machines before ~1989.
> I can only see that the panel decal is different.
> ...


I have a 1988 model . . . not sure why your mechanic says to get one pre-1989. In addition to the panel (which is both a smaller panel and different sticker), I'm not sure they did anything, unless there is an auger/gearcase difference, all I notice is different part numbers for the main gearcase on the later models.

They are nice machines . . . throws snow like nobody's business and durable as all get out.

I was thinking of selling mine, but not sure I could bear to part with it.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

OK...just got back to buttoning up the "Baby Bear." I'm impressed with the build quality on this little girl, even though I haven't tested her yet. I was just waiting on a auger gasket, which just came in.....She is a 1988, and clean as heck. I replaced the friction disc, brass auger worm gear, and gave her a good service......cost less then $50 total.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

looking good there cranman


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Very nice. Especially for 30 years old.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow... that's a super clean machine. great find there cranman!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Those are just to small for my liking.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Those are just to small for my liking.k:k:k:k:k:*


but they get the job done and the 521 is easy to turn


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

We may have a bit of snow on Tuesday....maybe Pappa Bear and Baby Bear will go out to play. Mama Bear is laid up getting electronic ignition coil.....unless I get er done tomorrow.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I used my 1988 Toro 521 today to clear some 'old' snow in preparation for Tuesday's storm. I have the Predator engine on mine, which turns it into a real snow beast for its size. 

Gotta love those 521's :smile2:


----------

